# Upgrading from FreeBSD 8.4p5 to 10.0RC4



## TVT (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi!

I'm trying to upgrade from FreeBSD 8.4p5 to FreeBSD 10.0RC4 (testing in VirtualBox). build{world,kernel} completed OK. installkernel also completed OK but installworld fails with a script syntax error (malformed 'if' statement). I figured out that in the newer version the make utility is replaced with bmake. After replacement of make with a bmake symlink installworld also failed with a different and strange error. I supposed that in FreeBSD 8.4 such upgrade is not possible. I downloaded FreeBSD 10.0RC4 DVD, booted into shell, and made the following steps:


I mounted the disk filesystem tree to /mnt.
I issued `mount_nullfs /mnt/tmp /tmp`.
I issued `mount_nullfs /mnt/usr/src /usr/src`.
I issued `mount_nullfs /mnt/usr/obj /usr/obj`.
I issued `make -C /usr/src installworld DESTDIR=/mnt`.

After all this installworld seemed to start normally but soon failed with the following result (recognized with online OCR from a screenshot):


```
/; done
cd /mnt/usr/share/openssl/man: for mandir in man*; do install —l s ../$mandir
/mnt/usr/share/openss1/man/en.ISU8B59—1/; done
set — ‘grep "^[a—zﬁ—Z]" /usr/sre/etc/man.alias‘; while [ $ﬂ —gt 0 1 ; do insta
ll —l s "$2" "/mnt/usr/share/man/$1"; install —l s "$2" "/mnt/usr/share/openss
l/man/$1"; shift; shift; done
set — ‘grep "“[a—zﬁ—Z]" /usr/src/etc/nls.alias‘; while [ $3 —gt 0 ] 1 do insta
ll —l s "$2" "/mnt/usr/share/nls/$1"; shift; shift; done

------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
------------------------------------------------
ed /usr/src: /usr/obj/usr/src/make.i386/bmake —f Hakefile.ine1 install
===> share/info (install)
===> lib (install)
===> lib/esu/i386—elf (install)
install —o root —g wheel —m 441 erti.o ertn.o gert1.o ert1.o Sert1.o /mnt/usr/l
ib
===> lib/libe (install)
install —C -0 root —g uheel —m 444 libc.a /mnt/usr/lib
*** Signal 11

Stop.
bmake[5]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
*** Error code 1
```

Does anybody have any proposition of how to overcome this problem without upgrading first to FreeBSD 9.x?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 4, 2014)

You might want to consider @wblock@'s suggestion in post https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=43974, which will avoid the interim upgrade to FreeBSD-9.x before upgrading to FreeBSD-10.0. That OP's situation was more drastic than yours, but I think the same solution could apply equally as well to your situation.


----------



## TVT (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Upgrading from FBSD 8.4p5 to 10.0RC4*

Mmm... @wblock@'s approach seems to be a bit tedious. I have used dump+restore when porting a system from a malfunctioning drive to a brand new one and it was somewhat nervous. I suspect it is yet easier to upgrade to 9.2 and then to 10.0.

Upgrade via 9.2 is not too big a problem for me though I'd prefer to avoid it. The surprise for me is that the FreeBSD DVD showed it's not accommodated to be a reliable _upgrade failure recovery environment_. Or is it?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Upgrading from FBSD 8.4p5 to 10.0RC4*

The nice thing about having options is that you can pick the one that you think will work best for you and with which you feel most comfortable.



			
				TVT said:
			
		

> The surprise for me is that the FreeBSD DVD showed it's not accommodated to be a reliable _upgrade failure recovery environment_. Or is it?


If by _upgrade failure recovery environment_ you mean can the installation DVD be used to directly recover a system, the answer is no. It is not disaster recovery media, it is installation media. Having said that, the DVD does have a "live" option that will allow you to run FreeBSD from DVD. From there you can perform certain repair operations on the underlying FreeBSD system.


----------

